# HKServ Download



## GrayFox2510 (Jul 18, 2005)

Is it possible to find an installer of this?
I'm currently using a different OS than the one that shipped with my notebook (Sony PCG-GRV680), and thus this isn't currently installed...

If anyone knows if it's possible to download this or has a way to send it over, please do so, as I haven't been able to find anything. My mail is: grayfox2510 (at) gmail.com

Thanks.


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

What OS are you using and what driver do you need?


----------



## GrayFox2510 (Jul 18, 2005)

Windows XP Home (The one with SP2 included...).
The driver, as the title of the thread says, is called HKServ, the hotkey utility for Sony notebooks (You know, the Function key). 
I found this link: ftp://ftp.vaio-link.com/PUB/Vaio/hotkey/
That has several of them, but there's no single documentation at all, so I'm blindly trying them. And so far with 6 out of all of those, no luck...

And it's starting to get on my nerves how I still hit the Fn+F3 for the Mute even though it won't work now...


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Have you tried the zip files at the bottom of the FTP directory? These seem to be the install programs.


----------



## GrayFox2510 (Jul 18, 2005)

Yep, though I only tried the 'ENG' one, and nope. Installed, restarted, nothing. Made a rollback, tried another file, nothing... (Did that 5 times already)


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Have you tried contacting Sony about this?


----------



## GrayFox2510 (Jul 18, 2005)

Well, not really. Part of me suspects they'll only tell me something like to use the recovery CDs that came with the system, but I guess I have nothing to lose, so I'll try that for now.
Thanks.


----------



## fletch44 (Aug 17, 2005)

GrayFox2510 said:


> Well, not really. Part of me suspects they'll only tell me something like to use the recovery CDs that came with the system, but I guess I have nothing to lose, so I'll try that for now.
> Thanks.


SonyUtils_Hotkey_10_ENG.zip from that directory did the trick for me, on a Sony Vaio PCG-V505ECP. I installed the utils first, then the hotkey program. Did a file search after that and found that yes indeed hkserv.exe was living on my hard drive once again. Rebooted and it worked.

Now I want to know how to change CPU throttling and get my power/battery options back as they were on the original install (presets menu etc). Anyone know the answer to that?


----------



## cansusa (Nov 29, 2005)

*Sony Hotkey*

go to this site 

http://www.djvagon.co.uk/sonyhotkeyutility.html

The is file is packec by winrar 3.00. If you don't have this program go to:

http://files2.rarlab.com/rar/wrar351.exe

Follow the djvagon directions and you should be good to go, it worked for my SONY PCG-GR370.

good luck...alan


----------



## Vida (Oct 24, 2007)

That link is now broken. Does anyone have the instructions and files he had posted on that site?

-Tony Vida


----------

